#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Did you play "LOVE BALLS" ?

## Assassin

Love Balls is a latest game released for Android. It's a puzzle type of game, and the goal is to bump the balls by drawing lines and shapes. You have to use your brain with little physics. Hope you all love it once you started to play. 

love-balls.jpgLove Balls (APK): *Download*

----------

